# Energy Consulting Companies in the UAE



## mountainview (May 8, 2014)

Hello, 

I am a Canadian and I would like to move to the UAE. I have several years of work experience in the energy sector (energy analysis and policy) and I would be grateful if someone can provide guidance in terms of applying in the UAE job market. I have worked for international organisations and I have a graduate degree in mathematics and economics with 3 years of work experience. 

Many thanks in advance 

Mountainview


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The energy market in the UAE is quite different to USA, Canada & Western Europe.
Depending on your specific skills & mindset - this can be an advantage or a disadvantage!
Many people & companies try to do business in this sector, in the UAE and are then horrified that their products or skills are not appropriate here.
A few examples :- 
District cooling is common in the region - with unusual tariffs and contracts.
No solar PV on houses, offices or factories - even though we get 364 days per year of sun! 
Power factor is not taken into consideration for electricity consumption or tariffs. 
Electricity tariffs vary per Emirate and are subsidised in all - more so in some, than others. 
Petrol & diesel are highly subsidised. 
Virtually no diesel cars on the roads. 
No piped gas system to properties - bottled gas and gas storage used.
Older areas have bulk meters and no individual meter per property.

If you share a bit more about your current skill set and type of specific job you are looking for - I may be able to steer you in the correct direction.
Hope this helps!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mountainview (May 8, 2014)

Many thanks for the reply Steve. My work has been to analyse energy trends and provided sector-by-sector policy analysis (not only energy but economics, infrastructure, etc). My experience has been policy-oriented where I have worked for international organisation in Europe. The contracts are very small so I am looking for something more permanent. My name has also been included in two major publications and I worked with EU and North American politicians to draft their reports. I think consulting would be a good move but I am not too sure about how to apply for proceed......any help would be great.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mountainview said:


> Many thanks for the reply Steve. My work has been to analyse energy trends and provided sector-by-sector policy analysis (not only energy but economics, infrastructure, etc). My experience has been policy-oriented where I have worked for international organisation in Europe. The contracts are very small so I am looking for something more permanent. My name has also been included in two major publications and I worked with EU and North American politicians to draft their reports. I think consulting would be a good move but I am not too sure about how to apply for proceed......any help would be great.


Hi,
If you want to work in Dubai - then you need to be looking at the Supreme Council of Energy website.
Their website will direct you to the entities that are under their control (including DEWA, RSB, DCCE etc.).
I know DEWA have a careers page and you may find the others do, as well.
Many of the top positions are staffed by ex-pats (and I know many of them through my work).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mountainview (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the direction and advice. I will look at them. If you know anyone who would be interested in my profile (degree in mathematics and economics + 3 years of market analysis and policy experience at international organisations)...drop me a message....thanks a lot.


----------

